# first time order intercepted



## newanimal (Jun 29, 2013)

newbie, first time order from world-wide-seed bank-- single seed co
got intercepted by customs. Notice states i may be subject to penalties by law.
 ( i understand this never really happens...true?)
Anyone ordering from u.s. with same mishap?
This seed bank ships discrete standardly.


----------



## mikeydean (Jun 30, 2013)

Have not had any problems with them so far, even though I ordered some yesterday.

Hope things work out for you..:48:


----------



## newanimal (Jun 30, 2013)

"hope things work out for you"

gee...thanks bro...what would be a little more comforting and useful though,   
is some feedback from others whose goods were likewise  "intercepted" by
' u.s. department of homeland security'.  
Read one post(er)  so far (2-16-2010) with same experience who was assured
by Hemp Goddess that nothing happens but a notice sent that their seeds have been confiscated. That's good (meaning it could be worse)
I'm  new to this so forgive my questions, but i have to wonder...how often does (has) this happened to others (and i'm not saying this is a problem with this particular seed co. per se, rather a problem with 'u.s. homeland security'.
Once this has happened to you, were you able to order and receive seeds again successfully from that point on?
Haven't seen any indication yet from this forum that this is a common occurrence. Seems kind of an unlucky draw that this would happen on my first and only go so far.
Perhaps my history of visiting conspiracy and whistleblower websites have put me on a watchlist


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jun 30, 2013)

I had an order intercepted, yesterday, but really got no notice, except for the customs inspection tape, on the package, the seeds not being there, and a note that said enjoy the coffee, in the cofee cup that usually comes with my seeds, though I use the Attitude seedbank.

Homie


----------



## newanimal (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks Homie, i just emailed world-wide about it and hope to hear back regarding any remedial policy they might have in these cases. 
since i'm kinda new at this, i have nothing to gauge whether this is run of the mill, or a sign of  a ramping up of control and surveillance on the part of 'homeland security'.


----------



## newanimal (Jul 2, 2013)

world wide single seed co. have been very responsive in addressing the issue.
order is being reshipped...with some 'corrections'


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2013)

I have never had a seed order confiscated but years ago in what feels like another life, I was heavy into body building and had steroids confiscated by customs and was sent a notice saying I might be subject to penalties under the law. Nothing ever happened, no cops came to my door and i went on to order raw steroid powders from another source in China on multiple occasions without any problems.  I would not lose any sleep over this bro. jmo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2013)

sorry to see you go through this...I too have not had any seeds taken..I wish you the Best of Mojo..and let us know how the next shipment goes please

:48:


----------



## gorickyourself (Sep 19, 2013)

I just had a order checked they did not find the seeds,Got the tape on my package,so sea of seeds said 5% chance that they would stop my package again.So l said cool! did other order from ss they opened again did not find got the tape again.When l ordered went guaranteed shipping or they re send.But will be changing seedbanks for now. Green Mojoe ! To ya!!!!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 19, 2013)

Been hearing about quite a few seizures as of late... I hope "they" aren't catching on.


----------



## Jper6647 (Sep 19, 2013)

I couldn't even make the purchase...my credit card what shut off by fraud dept before I completed the purchase. From Single Seed co.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2013)

It seems that most of the seed confiscations have gone through Chicago.  Jper--where do your seeds go through when they come into the country?

I am in the west and have never had any problems with customs.  

There are several seed companies in Canada.


----------



## Jper6647 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well it never got that far, my card flagged my purchase from a company oversees and they shut my whole card down lol.  I recently completed one through nirvana and we will see


----------



## newanimal (Sep 19, 2013)

just to update...shipment was successful after another non-delivery attempt.
SS stands by their promise.


----------



## Classic (Sep 21, 2013)

Jper6647 said:
			
		

> I couldn't even make the purchase...my credit card what shut off by fraud dept before I completed the purchase. From Single Seed co.


This happens to me all the time.  They're keying off the fact that it's an overseas purchase.  Call the number on the back of the card and tell them to let it go through.  The CC company is only trying to stop fraud.  They don't ask what you're trying to buy.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey guys midweeksong has a verification within their order service that asks u to verify its your card so payment is approved right away so there is no delay in payment payment my order went through Chicago with no problems. Took ten days but tracker said was in Chicago in three days sat there for a week before delivery . Good luck


----------

